# Advice please. Quiet rabbit



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

We've had Timmy and Beau since the weekend. They're 14 weeks old tomorrow. All has been fine, lots of energy, playing around happy, eating and drinking fine. Today I noticed they stayed in their bedroom more than usual. Usually they're out in their run playing. Timmy is the dominant one and full of character. Today they've sat indoors alot and although they've both ventured out occasionally its been Beau more than Timmy. Timmy came out tonight, had a drink and hes just sat by the water bottle still in the same place for a while. Hubby has been stroking him and he doesnt run off. In fact he moved towards hubby as if to say stroke me again. Hes since just sat in the same place and occasionally flaps his ears aide to side.

It's just unlike him, he's been so lively for 3 days. Beau is fine but noticed he keeps staying with Beau giving him comfort. They came out this morning for food, played around then after the rain starts they went inside their hutch and after that rarely came out. 

No signs of fighting, he's not squealing or making any noise. He's breathing normally, not grinding his teeth. He hasnt eaten loads today but hes grazed on hay. He just seems suddenly quiet and sad sat in one spot. Usually hes on his back legs being nosey, playing with Beau and full of mischief. 

Hubby says he doesnt seem ill as hes drinking, he said he just seems quiet quiet but I'm a worrier and feel anxious so thought I best ask here. 

Hubby is sat outside now just sitting near the run chatting to him (they've become very attached, lol) and he said if hes still quiet in the morning he will take him to the vet as soon as they open. Which is good as hubby never takes time off work. He doesnt think we need to call an out of hours vet tonight as he is sat up, hes not in pain and hes drinking. The breeder said to be careful what we fed them, no greens etc or they could get a bad tummy so we kept them on the patio, not grass for the time being. She said they were allowed carrots and we feed them the nuggets she gave us.

Any advice please? I do suffer from anxiety so this has upset me tonight.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

Little update rang vet at almost 11pm. Think it was the nurse my husband spoke to. She has told us to try and feed him if hes not eating. She said theres little point in bringing him in tonight as she wasnt sure what they could do other than try to get him to eat. She said its very hard to tell what is wrong with a rabbit.

Is this right? I've stupidly googled and read horror forum posts of peoples rabbits dying screaming agtwr they've been quiet for a day or so, which has scared me even more ge is quiet because hes going to die. The vet didnt see the rush to being him in as she said it sounds more like an upset tummy but would he be sat quiet and not as active? Yes he will walk from his hutch to the run but then just sits in 1 place. We explained hes not been in and out of his run all day like usual abs not his happy lively self but still she said it was up to us if we brought him in but then said we could bring him at 10am tomorrow which will feel like an eternity in the morning. They open at 9.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

How is he doing this morning? The nurse you spoke to doesn't sound particularly bunny savvy.

I would recommend a vet trip this morning to get him checked over. Being quiet is right to be worrying for a usual livewire of a bun and can be an early sign of pain or discomfort somewhere. Better to get it sorted while he's still eating a bit than wait and risk him stopping eating entirely. My suspicions would be something dental, especially with the head shaking.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Are they both vaccinated?


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

Hello.

Hes been to the vet, had to see 2 for a double check, hes had 3 injections. 1 pain relief, 1 vitamin booster and 1 to make him eat. Meta something?

She thinks it's a stomach issue as he feels bit constipated she said. He has a special feed to syringe every 2 hours and he goes back Friday for a check.

Yes breeder said had vhd1, mixy and wormed. Both have.we asked vet about vhd2 and she said no he definitely hasn't got that.

I'm a nervous wreck, been crying all morning. Hubby said he was actually more alert at the vets and they let him have a run around and he actually did move about so signs of improvement.

We are letting him rest now and she said to just keep offering him leaves abs his pellets and syringe feed.

Thank you both.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

He's got the meds and that's the first start. Metoclopramide is the usual gut stimulant, it's good stuff. Do monitor output as well as input! If you notice no poops or poops getting smaller and harder rather than better before Friday, go back tomorrow. A lot of bunnies are moulting at the moment and they will ingest all that fur, sometimes they need help to get it through their system. Put a pile of his favourite foods, including hay and herbs, in front of him to encourage him to eat, anything through the system is good when it's slow or shutting down. Make sure he's warm as well. 

When he's feeling better, get them both booked in for the VHD2 vaccination as well as the Myxi/VHD1 they've already had if they haven't had that one.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

bunnygeek said:


> He's got the meds and that's the first start. Metoclopramide is the usual gut stimulant, it's good stuff. Do monitor output as well as input! If you notice no poops or poops getting smaller and harder rather than better before Friday, go back tomorrow. A lot of bunnies are moulting at the moment and they will ingest all that fur, sometimes they need help to get it through their system. Put a pile of his favourite foods, including hay and herbs, in front of him to encourage him to eat, anything through the system is good when it's slow or shutting down. Make sure he's warm as well.
> 
> When he's feeling better, get them both booked in for the VHD2 vaccination as well as the Myxi/VHD1 they've already had if they haven't had that one.


Thank you.

Yes the vet said to ignore breeder that he cant have greens only pellets and carrots she said give him any greens as long as he eats. Hes had some kale and she said try dandelions and hes eaten them, yey! Hubby syringe fed him the feed they gave us hes now come outside into the run with his brother. Hes not running around but hes come out for some air bless him.

Yes the breeder said they'd both had vhd2 and mixy vacfines. Vet today said he can have vhd2 and Beau can but to being them both in together after Timmy is better. He was so good today at the vet.

I'm praying it is just a tummy thing and these medicines work soon. Crikey ige worried like I do when my children are poorly, I've been so anxious lol. Hubby took him to the vet as I have chronic fatigue syndrome and didnt want to get upset there and cause my energy to crash, as stress can make my fatigue flare. So I stayed at home and felt stressed Haha. I'm exhausted now. I'm leaving him to it for an hour while we have a rest then I will go check and feed him. Hubby has had to go to work now bless him. We are both shattered after worrying all night and not sleeping well.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

MaisieD said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes the vet said to ignore breeder that he cant have greens only pellets and carrots she said give him any greens as long as he eats. Hes had some kale and she said try dandelions and hes eaten them, yey! Hubby syringe fed him the feed they gave us hes now come outside into the run with his brother. Hes not running around but hes come out for some air bless him.
> 
> ...


They do worry us! I was a certifiable mess when my old girl was on her last legs (she's the brown and white bun in my avatar), she was 13 bless her, I burst into tears in the middle of Kings Cross station. Fortunately I work with animal mad people who understand.

The fact he's eaten on his own is fantastic, it's when they stop doing that it's a really bad sign.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

bunnygeek said:


> They do worry us! I was a certifiable mess when my old girl was on her last legs (she's the brown and white bun in my avatar), she was 13 bless her, I burst into tears in the middle of Kings Cross station. Fortunately I work with animal mad people who understand.
> 
> The fact he's eaten on his own is fantastic, it's when they stop doing that it's a really bad sign.


Awww, such a good age for her. Wow. My rabbit is 9 and weve been told that's a fantastic age. I can relate as i dont cope well with pets dying or being ill, I've been so anxious today.

He will eat if we hold some leaves up to him, he freely takes them and eats away so that is a good sign.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

She said both boys need vaccinating against vhd2 so we will do that asap when hes better. Do all rabbits get vaccinated against that? My breeder just did vhd1 and mixy as she said vhd2 is rare up North but then told me today her friend in Lancashire only 90 minutes away has issues with it and her rabbits, so it is up north. Another expense but hes worth it. I just wasnt expecting vet bills days after having him lol.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

MaisieD said:


> She said both boys need vaccinating against vhd2 so we will do that asap when hes better. Do all rabbits get vaccinated against that? My breeder just did vhd1 and mixy as she said vhd2 is rare up North but then told me today her friend in Lancashire only 90 minutes away has issues with it and her rabbits, so it is up north. Another expense but hes worth it. I just wasnt expecting vet bills days after having him lol.


There's still lots of misunderstandings with VHD2 but it IS everywhere and all pet buns should be vaccinated against it. Sadly outbreaks are only going to get worse as summer moves on. VHD2 is the focus of this year's Rabbit Awareness Week.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

bunnygeek said:


> There's still lots of misunderstandings with VHD2 but it IS everywhere and all pet buns should be vaccinated against it. Sadly outbreaks are only going to get worse as summer moves on. VHD2 is the focus of this year's Rabbit Awareness Week.


Thank you, I shall definitely be vaccinating and will get my older rabbit done too, hes 9.

One other thing she said was his bowels and stomach were very quiet, not bubbling much at all and they should be.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

Update

He seemed to be improving last night. Came out in his run and ate a carrot. Woken up this morning to his front legs spread out and they've no strength in them. refusing his syrine fed. He had his teeth clenched and with hay in his mouth which was hard for to get from him.

Weve run vet now and waiting on a call back. Husband has important meeting at 9.30am so weve asked can we bring him in and leave him with them for the day to be cared for as I dont drive. They're asking a vet and calling back.

I'm terrified. His legs at the front are floppy so does this mean he will die???? He ate yesterday a bit, syringe fed him and he took it ok then we wake up to this. I am a mess crying.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Ask your vet to check him for the EC parasite, it's a neurological one so could explain the issue with his legs.


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

bunnygeek said:


> Ask your vet to check him for the EC parasite, it's a neurological one so could explain the issue with his legs.


I will. Thank you. I'm so devastated.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

He may have a tick, Does he go outside?


----------



## MaisieD (May 22, 2019)

Looking like liver disease


----------

